# Now play search



## salva (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi, I sort of recall something, but after a search nothing has comed up.

- Is there any way to search or order by A-Z the now playing list ?


Tks
Salva


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Via TV and remote NO.

Via TiVoWeb YES. 

In TiVoWeb with appropriate module there are plenty of other sort options, A-Z, record date, expiry date, even a folders module, so you can for instance lump childrens stuff, films etc in separate folders for display.


----------

